# 8' Canoe light



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

That is very nice------would it have worked as a canoe if you hadn't drilled it out for the lights?


----------



## vsheetz (Sep 28, 2008)

Most excellent - great work!


----------



## Ralph Coolong (Jun 19, 2013)

oh'mike said:


> That is very nice------would it have worked as a canoe if you hadn't drilled it out for the lights?


Yeah sure.


----------



## kwikfishron (Mar 11, 2010)

Very Cool Ralph.......I bet hanging that was fun.


----------



## Ralph Coolong (Jun 19, 2013)

kwikfishron said:


> Very Cool Ralph.......I bet hanging that was fun.



I almost hung myself doing it:laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## RoyalAcresRod (May 27, 2009)

What type of lighting did you use?


----------



## Ralph Coolong (Jun 19, 2013)

RoyalAcresRod said:


> What type of lighting did you use?


Not sure, my GEEK buddy did the work. I will ask him and "GET BACK TO YA":laughing:


----------



## RoyalAcresRod (May 27, 2009)

Thank you, Ralph. 

Imitation is a sincere form of flattery!


----------



## emilyharper (Sep 6, 2013)

Very cool! Ralph, How long did it took for you to finish this?


----------



## Ralph Coolong (Jun 19, 2013)

OK I actually sold this canoe to.
Carlos and Maria from NJ. Carlos added the lights and come to find out this very canoe will be on "THIS OLD HOUSE" on pbs in oct 3/13.
This old house gang saw the canoe and loved it.
Hey i am a happy camper.


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

Ralph Coolong said:


> Look what I built myself. 8' long x 17" wide canoe light for my home.
> It has such a nice glow.


OK I actually sold this canoe to.


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Why the deception? We have plenty of pros and amateurs that sell their work----there was no need to hide that----Mike------


----------



## Ralph Coolong (Jun 19, 2013)

oh'mike said:


> OK I actually sold this canoe to.
> 
> 
> -------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> ...


Well last time I added "I sold it" to a post in some other forum they pulled me from the forum and told me that the forum was not to promote any thing for sale??:no: no no not here. Will you do that?:whistling2:


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

We have a very interesting. Mix of members here.


We will pm you if there is a question about a post.


----------



## wkearney99 (Apr 8, 2009)

Yeah, neat light! But might it not be better to hang it down from the ceiling a bit more? Better to cast more light closer to the floor and to possibly see the full contours of the canoe.


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

That is some fine craftsmanship----I would be proud of that piece----


----------



## mrwoodty (May 15, 2013)

Love it, great idea.


----------

